# Another reason for me to hate Yamaha



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

But you can remove the cowling and pull start it if need be,right? Came with the get home rope?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

So did my merc and it was help up by a clip which fell off when the underside of the cowl heated up and got chewed to pieces by the flywheel.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> So did my merc and it was help up by a clip which fell off when the underside of the cowl heated up and got chewed to pieces by the flywheel.


All the Mercs under 30 hp I've ever had all had rope start handels. Yami is the only ine I have ever seen without the rope start in front.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

bobber said:


> But you can remove the cowling and pull start it if need be,right? Came with the get home rope?


Yes or I could leave the cowing on and just pull the rope easy peasy less time with the hood off the better imo.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

1st world problem.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My damn bill keeps flattening out on it’s own and my damn stickers keep flying off my Yeti.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey you wanna hate hate ... im kinda of with you .... pull start good .... but I’d really like to see gladesman


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

wardicus said:


> Hey you wanna hate hate ... im kinda of with you .... pull start good .... but I’d really like to see gladesman


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Backcountry 16 said:


> All the Mercs under 30 hp I've ever had all had rope start handels. Yami is the only ine I have ever seen without the rope start in front.


Merc 25 Bigfoot does not have the attached rope in front.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Merc 25 Bigfoot does not have the attached rope in front.


Gotcha. I only ever had 2 strokes.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice skiff. Post more pictures of your garage!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So you got another boat


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Nice skiff. Post more pictures of your garage!


Not my garage the guy I bought it from. It's slumming now sitting on my property under the pole barn. It moved from a gated golf community to the stix.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> So you got another boat


Sold my Spear.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I picked up a mint gladesman and it has a mint Yami on it my problem with the motor is the lack of a pull rope on their electric start motors. I am not sure which moron engineer decided against a rope in the front of the cowing idiot. My reasoning for thinking of purchasing a new motor for it is to have the ability to pull start the motor 30 miles from Chockoloskee.


You should probably sell the 15 HP Yamaha and buy a 20 HP Tohatsu with pull start type cowling. Especially if you fish thirty miles from the ramp.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> You should probably sell the 15 HP Yamaha and buy a 20 HP Tohatsu with pull start type cowling. Especially if you fish thirty miles from the ramp.


Yes sir that's exactly what I am doing since they have the 15 inch shaft looking into it for sure.


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

But for real on your garage. Is that a converted living room??


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Texasproud11 said:


> But for real on your garage. Is that a converted living room??


Here is a picture of my garage for you I told you she's slumming now.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I guess the picture would help.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

What's the big deal, if you run the battery deal you just pop the cowling and use a rope. Had to do it a few times with my yammi when I let the battery die and didn't have a charger. 

And yamaha did have the option to have the pull start and the electric start, but it cost more so I chose not to. I know I've seen small mercs and Hondas without the pull too. No point to having it imo as they come with a notched flywheel for emergencies anyway.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> What's the big deal, if you run the battery deal you just pop the cowling and use a rope. Had to do it a few times with my yammi when I let the battery die and didn't have a charger.
> 
> And yamaha did have the option to have the pull start and the electric start, but it cost more so I chose not to. I know I've seen small mercs and Hondas without the pull too. No point to having it imo as they come with a notched flywheel for emergencies anyway.


Here's the big deal you gotta unbolt the plastic fly wheel cover in the water ie bolts in the drink wrench in the drink or hey how about a simple rope in front problem solved







oh yeah and how about no rope in the top of the cowing time to het a tohatsu someone want to buy a mint 15 Yami..


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Sold my Spear.


i thought you liked it. Maybe you got an offer you couldn't refuse


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> View attachment 61964
> I guess the picture would help.


Skylights and deep pile carpeting. Maybe a bit dated, but not slumming.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So just take the cover off and leave it off. Sorry, it's just not a big deal to me. I've done it no issues. I've only ever had to do it because of my own errors. If you kill your battery while out on a trip that often I'd be reexamining some other things.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just fyi no rope on my Zuke


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Here's the big deal you gotta unbolt the plastic fly wheel cover in the water ie bolts in the drink wrench in the drink or hey how about a simple rope in front problem solved
> View attachment 61972
> oh yeah and how about no rope in the top of the cowing time to het a tohatsu someone want to buy a mint 15 Yami..


How much?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> i thought you liked it. Maybe you got an offer you couldn't refuse


Bingo


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jonterr said:


> How much?


Pm me


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Bingo


take the money you have from the Spear and the money from the motor, then sell the Eastcape and get a Spear the way you want That Eastcape is going to get you wet


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> So just take the cover off and leave it off. Sorry, it's just not a big deal to me. I've done it no issues. I've only ever had to do it because of my own errors. If you kill your battery while out on a trip that often I'd be reexamining some other things.


Oh okay I will run around without the cover let it get some fresh air and breathe maybe a little salt water for lube I just think it is a stupid design that's all who set in the design room and said lets not put a rope start in.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

My 25 Yamaha has rope w/ electric start.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> My 25 Yamaha has rope w/ electric start.


They must have fired that engineers they had there in 05. It is a shame it's pretty much brand new. Just worried that one day the starter will take a shiz in the glades. You know what they say in camping preparation two is one and one is none.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I can’t believe you sold that Spear. Have fun on the canoe.


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

This thread is painful.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Oh okay I will run around without the cover let it get some fresh air and breathe maybe a little salt water for lube I just think it is a stupid design that's all who set in the design room and said lets not put a rope start in.


It's just a plastic cover, most outboards didn't even come with one till a few years back it has nothing to do with air intake, it's just for easthetics. If you are talking about the cowling then I'm not getting what your issue is. You fire it up and put the cowling back on, it took me maybe 2 minutes. For the maybe one time in a decade you should need to do this it seems like a waste of money to replace a functioning outboard.

Sorry, but this all just seems like a silly thing to make a whole hate post on. I'm with Devrep. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> It's just a plastic cover, most outboards didn't even come with one till a few years back it has nothing to do with air intake, it's just for easthetics. If you are talking about the cowling then I'm not getting what your issue is. You fire it up and put the cowling back on, it took me maybe 2 minutes. For the maybe one time in a decade you should need to do this it seems like a waste of money to replace a functioning outboard.
> 
> Sorry, but this all just seems like a silly thing to make a whole hate post on. I'm with Devrep. Good luck with your purchase.


Look up sarcasm that is what my comment was about running without the cover but the tohatsu also gives me 5 more hp and power trim and tilt. Just not a Yamaha guy if you are that is cool everyone taste is different if Mercury still had all in one tiller handle that's the route I would go personally.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Wait merc don’t have the all in one tiller anymore


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yes sir that's exactly what I am doing since they have the 15 inch shaft looking into it for sure.


The small Tohatsu 4 strokes are awesome. They come in short shaft and have pull start with the electric start. I had a 20 on my shadowcast and it was a blast to drive. I will have another Tohatsu soon on a new build.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Look up sarcasm that is what my comment was about running without the cover but the tohatsu also gives me 5 more hp and power trim and tilt. Just not a Yamaha guy if you are that is cool everyone taste is different if Mercury still had all in one tiller handle that's the route I would go personally.


He meant the plastic cover over the flywheel, not the cowling.


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> View attachment 61964
> I guess the picture would help.


Eesh from riches to rags


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 7, 2016)

Its a Yamaha, you wont ever need the manual starter!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> They must have fired that engineers they had there in 05. It is a shame it's pretty much brand new. Just worried that one day the starter will take a shiz in the glades. You know what they say in camping preparation two is one and one is none.


yeah all portable motors should come with a pull rope integrated in. Thats one of the things that makes them portable. Also for resale purposes.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I rope started a Merc 50 once by wrapping a rope around the flywheel after we killed the battery trolling all day. It's really not a big deal and if this happens to you frequently enough to where it's an issue you probably should get another battery.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

For


JoshJ said:


> Its a Yamaha, you wont ever need the manual starter!


For what it's worth, I hate em too
The 70fs
Guess what f stands for!!!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

jonterr said:


> For
> 
> For what it's worth, I hate em too
> The 70fs
> Guess what f stands for!!!


Fine?
Fantastic?
Functional?
Fly?
Fun?
Fishy?
Fishable?
Fanboy?
Fuckable?


...


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> All the Mercs under 30 hp I've ever had all had rope start handels. Yami is the only ine I have ever seen without the rope start in front.


Hate Yamaha because YOU purchased a motor second hand from someone who bought it with the options that are on it?
Both my 115 Yamahas had pull starts. You just had to do a little work to get to them. Seeing how it’s a rare occasion that you need it it’s not a big deal.

This is like me complaining that I have to get out of my truck AND get tools out to change my tire at the side of the road. Something that has to be done so infrequently that it doesn’t matter. I wish Toyota would have included a nascar pit crew with my truck. It’s absurd they didn’t and I hate Toyota now because of it.

Cool, we get it you don’t like Yamaha. Lots of things I don’t like but I don’t start a thread on all of them.

FYI, I’ve only pull started my Yamahas ONE time. And that’s because the battery lost a cell.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Didn't you sell your Shadowcast because it was too tippy?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

KurtActual said:


> Didn't you sell your Shadowcast because it was too tippy?


His wife deals with his boat addiction but he still has to give a reason for selling and buying another one.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

KurtActual said:


> Didn't you sell your Shadowcast because it was too tippy?


For my Dad it was he is relegated to fishing the action craft with me now.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> Hate Yamaha because YOU purchased a motor second hand from someone who bought it with the options that are on it?
> Both my 115 Yamahas had pull starts. You just had to do a little work to get to them. Seeing how it’s a rare occasion that you need it it’s not a big deal.
> 
> This is like me complaining that I have to get out of my truck AND get tools out to change my tire at the side of the road. Something that has to be done so infrequently that it doesn’t matter. I wish Toyota would have included a nascar pit crew with my truck. It’s absurd they didn’t and I hate Toyota now because of it.
> ...


Toyota and Yamaha is a great combination! Sounds like you like reliability like me. LOL


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

It is pretty dumb from a manufacturing standpoint to me. I bought a ‘97 Johnson 25 that is electric start only. Figured no big deal to pick up a used pull start assembly until I realized they use a different cowling and flywheel also. 

I get leaving it off to save a few bucks, but it seems by the time they make a bunch of different parts they’d be ahead to just throw it on anyways.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

CPurvis said:


> Toyota and Yamaha is a great combination! Sounds like you like reliability like me. LOL


I like coming home. Lol


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I agree this is a non-issue. Get a jump starter from HF and keep it charged and with you. Funny story: My Dad bought a motor that didn't have a pull rope. He worried about this too. One day I pull the the hood on his truck and start looking around. He ask what I was doing? I tell him I'm looking for the pull rope! I miss him.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

on the other hand maybe Tohatsu makes the pull start rope standard on their electric start motors cause they know the starter will fail.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Feel the same way. Had a 15 Honda with a permanent rope pull on the outside. Got a 20 Yamaha and just assumed it would have the same (even the Dealer did) but when it came in had the aforementioned rig. I went ahead and took the motor but had always felt it was a chincy set-up. Had I been fishing in remote areas, I would have refused the motor...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Rooster said:


> Feel the same way. Had a 15 Honda with a permanent rope pull on the outside. Got a 20 Yamaha and just assumed it would have the same (even the Dealer did) but when it came in had the aforementioned rig. I went ahead and took the motor but had always felt it was a chincy set-up. Had I been fishing in remote areas, I would have refused the motor...


Thank you someone else gets it stupid design.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Let me get this right. 30 mile trip to a fishing spot in that thing? And back? Find a new place to fish.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Let me get this right. 30 mile trip to a fishing spot in that thing? And back? Find a new place to fish.


FisjFis is only half the adventure in the Everglades getting there and back is the other half and the things you see between the trip.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I just sold my spear glades x with 2006 25 Yamaha 2 stroke manual. On the 3rd recoil starter assembly when it sold, think it ate them. On other hand had 2 different 50 hp Mercury 2 stroke manual start n no issues. 1 35 hp Mercury 2 stroke n it ate recoil assembly...just my experiences


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My 2000 Yamaha 70 won’t quit. Nothing to complain about here.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Is it possible to convert at a reasonable price? Might be able to cut a opening in the cowl. And put a rubber grommet in there. To save sme cash on that. Check Ebay for a recoil assembly


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> View attachment 61964
> I guess the picture would help.


Similar boat advertised in Corpus Christi Craig's List. 2014 $19500.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> FisjFis is only half the adventure in the Everglades getting there and back is the other half and the things you see between the trip.


I wouldn’t mind a trip like that myself. It would be a blast. As long as I had know where to be for a few days.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Non issue. Just push the boat real fast and drop it in gear.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Thank you someone else gets it stupid design.


Again, it’s not a stupid design. If you want one with a pull start, buy one with a pull start. An engine manufacturer shouldn’t only make one model engine to suit you and you alone. That’s why they make them with and without external pull starts.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> Again, it’s not a stupid design. If you want one with a pull start, buy one with a pull start. An engine manufacturer shouldn’t only make one model engine to suit you and you alone. That’s why they make them with and without external pull starts.


It is a stupid design because as @CPurvis said it is a portable motor made to be portable I don't know about you but adding a battery to a portable motor is stupid ie the design. I will not argue my point with you because you and I will not agree but why you they don't build them like that anymore? Would you buy that motor if you had an inflatable dingy for say a sailboat add a gas tank and heavy battery ie stupid design. It's funny how I commented on one of your posts a while back and you accused me of trolling you because you did not like my opinion hmm.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Electric start motors need a battery, not a pull rope.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> It is a stupid design because as @CPurvis said it is a portable motor made to be portable I don't know about you but adding a battery to a portable motor is stupid ie the design. I will not argue my point with you because you and I will not agree but why you they don't build them like that anymore? Would you buy that motor if you had an inflatable dingy for say a sailboat add a gas tank and heavy battery ie stupid design. It's funny how I commented on one of your posts a while back and you accused me of trolling you because you did not like my opinion hmm.


First things first, I didn’t accuse you. I actually said it seemed like you were trying to help. Sometimes it’s hard to accurately express the correct emotion through typing vs. actual verbal communication. In fact this was my exact wording:

“Backcountry - I cant tell if you’re trolling, trying to be a jerk or genuinely trying to help. I think you’re trying to help.“

Now that we have that out of the way I’ll go back to the current topic of discussion. Yamaha makes two types of “portable” engine starting systems, manual and electric.

The pull start being able to run the fuel injected four stroke WITHOUT A BATTERY. Most electric start motors do have a redundant pull start out of the cowling. Some people do not want an external pull start. For example, Someone has an LT25. Said LT25 is a console boat. It starts with a key and battery from the console. So there is no need to pull start it unless there is an emergency.

So who had your boat before you bought a motor without a pull start, probably because that’s what he wanted. Pull start motors were and are available still.

I’ve tried uploading photos from the website to show you since you’re hell bent on not believing anyone, but the site won’t let me upload pictures at the moment.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> First things first, I didn’t accuse you. I actually said it seemed like you were trying to help. Sometimes it’s hard to accurately express the correct emotion through typing vs. actual verbal communication. In fact this was my exact wording:
> 
> “Backcountry - I cant tell if you’re trolling, trying to be a jerk or genuinely trying to help. I think you’re trying to help.“
> 
> ...


On this we will have to ageee to disagree that's the good thing about America. Not sure what I am hell bent on my opinion is just that my opinion and yours is the same. I have fished tiller motors since 1983 and this is the first portable I have ever seen without it hence my post.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

There’s nothing to disagree about. The motor was bought with certain options. That doesn’t make it a problem from the manufacturer, hence why you started this post.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> There’s nothing to disagree about. The motor was bought with certain options. That doesn’t make it a problem from the manufacturer, hence why you started this post.


I have learned not to argue with millennials it's just easier that way.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I have learned not to argue with millennials it's just easier that way.


You say “millennials” in such a derogatory way. There are a lot of 22-37 year old “millennials” that you could learn things from if you weren’t so simple minded. A majority of this site is “millennials”.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> You say “millennials” in such a derogatory way. There are a lot of 22-37 year old “millennials” that you could learn things from if you weren’t so simple minded. A majority of this site is “millennials”.


51 and I doubt you could teach me anything. I have 2 millennial son's that's why I don't argue with them. Simple minded now who's being deragatory.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> 51 and I doubt you could teach me anything.


Lol.

Have a good day Backcountry.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't believe this is still going lol.

I really wish you guys, and makers, would stop using the term portable when referring to all small outboards. The manufacturers list them as portable because they offer a portable variety in that size (tiller, manual start, manual tilt), but when was the last time you saw someone snatch off a remoter controlled and steered electric start motor when loading a boat into a truck?

If it's bolted to your electrical system it's not a portable motor. if it has remote steering it's not a portable motor. No way would I consider my F20 a portable motor at 120lbs, with electric start. Again I don't have a pull start, and if I had a choice I wouldn't get one again. I feel it's pointless on an electric start motor when you can easily start it in an emergency with any dock line or rope you have. On a lesser note, I just don't like the look, kind of silly, but it makes the motor look like a toy to me.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

firecat1981 said:


> I can't believe this is still going lol.


It’s like the energizer bunny!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Have a good day Backcountry.


Same to you Godzuke.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Same to you Godzuke.


Which 1 of y'all can piss farther?


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

My money is on the millennial. Probably in better health


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Walter Lee said:


> My money is on the millennial. Probably in better health


I'm 58
I seem to piss a lot more at night when I should be asleep!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Walter Lee said:


> My money is on the millennial. Probably in better health


Nah I am on medication for it strong flow here.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> 51 and I doubt you could teach me anything. I have 2 millennial son's that's why I don't argue with them. Simple minded now who's being deragatory.


I'm 62 and I try to learn something from everyone I meet. I'm smart enough to know, I have lots to learn!


----------



## Bob Mozina (Feb 26, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I picked up a mint gladesman and it has a mint Yami on it my problem with the motor is the lack of a pull rope on their electric start motors. I am not sure which moron engineer decided against a rope in the front of the cowing idiot. My reasoning for thinking of purchasing a new motor for it is to have the ability to pull start the motor 30 miles from Chockoloskee.





bobber said:


> But you can remove the cowling and pull start it if need be,right? Came with the get home rope?


I see you have an old post about the Mirage 18 TPS skiff just wondering if you ever bought one. I grew up fishing chockoloskee area


----------



## Bob Mozina (Feb 26, 2019)

Bob Mozina said:


> I see you have an old post about the Mirage 18 TPS skiff just wondering if you ever bought one. I grew up fishing chockoloskee area


Suzuki 30 four stroke has a pull start thru the cowl.


----------



## Bob Mozina (Feb 26, 2019)

Bob Mozina said:


> Suzuki 30 four stroke has a pull start thru the cowl.


Thank you


Backcountry 16 said:


> I picked up a mint gladesman and it has a mint Yami on it my problem with the motor is the lack of a pull rope on their electric start motors. I am not sure which moron engineer decided against a rope in the front of the cowing idiot. My reasoning for thinking of purchasing a new motor for it is to have the ability to pull start the motor 30 miles from Chockoloskee.


----------



## Different Drummer (Dec 21, 2018)

Anyone ever answer the question asked a couple of pages back about availability of the all in one throttle / gear shift tiller on a Mercury?
☺


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

]


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Different Drummer said:


> Anyone ever answer the question asked a couple of pages back about availability of the all in one throttle / gear shift tiller on a Mercury?
> ☺


There is this: https://www.mercurymarine.com/en/us/gauges-and-controls/steering/big-tiller/ or this: 
*Award-winning tiller handle*
Mercury Marine's tiller handle assembly for the 15 and 20hp portable outboard motors won the 2018 award in the "Propulsion Parts" category at the annual International Boatbuilders' Exhibition & Conference (IBEX). This new tiller handle features several remarkable advancements to make the steering, shifting and throttle operation of portable outboards more intuitive, comfortable and responsive, and is the world's first portable outboard tiller that offers ambidextrous operation.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

jonterr said:


> I'm 58
> I seem to piss a lot more at night when I should be asleep!


Hey, at least your not asleep. For now.


----------

